# Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!



## AquaHero@AT (19. September 2014)

*Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit kam die Ankündigung, das der bekannte Hersteller Alphacool einen neuen Service anbietet, bei dem Kunden ihre non-Referenz Grafikkarte einsenden können und als Gegenleistung einen neuen GPU-Kühler zugeschickt bekommen, inkl. eingeschickter Karte.

Und dieser Service scheint gut genutzt zu werden, denn die NexXxoS GPX Reihe erweitert sich rasend schnell. Und so können auch wir unser Sortiment um diese Kühler erweitern:

ATI R9 270x M02 
ATI R7 260X M02
Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 M03
Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 M03

Hier findet ihr die auch die neuen Kühler von Alphacool.


----------



## Flexsist (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Nach fast einem Jahr kommen endlich WaKühler für R9 270X, klasse. Und dann sind sie nicht mal mit dem PCB meiner Karte kompatibel. 

Vielleicht das hier? Aber ich würde ungern meine Graka weg schicken wollen. :/
Oder doch, wenns den Kühler gratis gibt?!...hm...

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich setze mich mit Alphacool in Verbindung, dann sende ich den die Karte zu, die vermessen sie und bauen den Kühler. Dann bekomm ich den Kühler gratis und sogar noch n geschenk dazu, laut Alphacool Homepage?!
Ohne einen anderen Artikel zu kaufen???? 
Da muss doch irgendwo n haken sein? Ich versteh das nicht ganz. Niemand hat heute was zu verschenken.

MfG


----------



## L-man (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

auf den ersten Blick ein cooles design, gefällt mir gut. Auf den 2. Blick sieht es so aus als wäre es nur eine GPU only kühlung ist das richtig????


----------



## Flexsist (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Nee, das is schon Fullcover laut den Bildern (klick mal drauf  )
Da wird alles gekühlt, GPU, VRAM, VRM.

MfG


----------



## sh4sta (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Den Kühler bekommst Du aber nur Gratis, wenn du der erste bist, der die jeweilige Graka einschickt.  Du stellst Alphacool deine Hardware zur Verfügung, damit die dafür einen Kühler anfertigen können und diesen dann in ihr Sortiment aufnehmen können(für alle anderen). Dafür das du ihnen dann deine Hardware zur Verfügung gestellt hast, bekommst Du dann den Kühler(quasi der erste seiner Art) Gratis.

Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine  So hab ich das mal irgendwo irgendwann gelesen gehabt.


----------



## Flexsist (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Ah okay....na dann werd ich mal schnell mit Alphacool Kontakt aufnehmen.

Solange die R9 270X dann unterwegs ist (wenn ich der erste bin), nehm ich solange die GTX 650 TI Boost die hier noch zufällig bei mir liegt.
Und wenn ich die 270X wieder habe, schick ich die GTX 650 TI Boost ein. 

MfG


----------



## L-man (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Nee, das is schon Fullcover laut den Bildern (klick mal drauf  )
> Da wird alles gekühlt, GPU, VRAM, VRM.
> 
> MfG


 

nein, nur die GPU wird mit Wasser gekühlt, der rest passiv durch die Kühlrippen. Schade, eine Fehlkonstruktion die nur funktioniert wenn man einen ordentlichen Luftstrom im gehäuse hat was eine richtige Wasserkühlung ad absurdum führt. Aber anders ist der Preis wohl nicht zu erreichen. Das Design als Fullcover wäre nett.


----------



## Flexsist (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Also, so wie ich das sehe, ist der Waküblock in den Kühlerblock eingelassen. Ich denke also schon das VRAM und VRM auch vom kühlen nass profitieren werden.
Man sieht aber leider nicht wie der Wakü Block an den Seiten aufgebaut ist. Wobei, doch...man kann es erahnen. Naja, abwarten...Tee trinken. 
Besser gekühlt als es bei mir jetzt ist wird es definitiv. Und so wie ich mich kenne, werd ich wieder ein Hybrid Mod (siehe Signatur) draus machen. (Ich rieche ein neuen DIY Thread) 

MfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Den GTX 760er Kühler hättet ihr euch auch sparen können, wenn ihr diesen: Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX670 - Edelstahl poliert - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany zu solch einem Preis anbietet 

BTW warum habt ihr bei dem Bild der GTX760 ein verbranntes Exemplar abgelichtet


----------



## L-man (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

ja er ist zwar eingelassen aber ohne Kühlkanäle ist der effekt doch eher gering und irgendwie muss die Hitze von den Lamellen weg also müssen Lüfter her.


----------



## Flexsist (19. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Wakü Hin oder Her, ich hab immer Lüfter. 
Also mich stört das jetzt nicht sonderlich. Und wie gesagt, ich werd vermutlich eh die original ASUS Lüfter dann auf den Kühler bretzeln. Oder andere, mal schaun. 
Wäre ja auch langweilig, einfach kaufen, drauf bauen, fertig. 

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (22. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Nach fast einem Jahr kommen endlich WaKühler für R9 270X, klasse. Und dann sind sie nicht mal mit dem PCB meiner Karte kompatibel.
> 
> Vielleicht das hier? Aber ich würde ungern meine Graka weg schicken wollen. :/
> Oder doch, wenns den Kühler gratis gibt?!...hm...
> ...



Wenn du eine Karte einschickst, die Alphacool noch nicht bekommen hat, dann bist du der erste und bekommst den Kühler Gratis plus Geschenk. Alphacool selbst produziert diese dann weiter und biete die Kühler für alle anderen Käufer derselben Karte die Kühler zu einem sehr guten Preis an. Der erste Profitiert am meisten. Noch ein großer Vorteil liegt darin, dass du den GPU-Kühler vom Gerippe entfernen kannst und bei einm Kartenwechsel lediglich das neue Gerippe besorgen musst, denn die Kühlrippen sind immer mit dem GPU-Kühler kompatibel.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (22. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Wie genau die Kühler von Alphacool funktionieren, hat HardwareMax getestet. Könnt ihr mal hier nachlesen.


----------



## Flexsist (23. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Ich find den Product Code nicht. Und wo finde ich die Referenzdesignummer? 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. 

MfG


----------



## Flexsist (30. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Alphacool antwortet nicht. 

Könnt ihr da was machen? 

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (30. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Den GTX 760er Kühler hättet ihr euch auch sparen können, wenn ihr diesen: Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX670 - Edelstahl poliert - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany zu solch einem Preis anbietet
> 
> BTW warum habt ihr bei dem Bild der GTX760 ein verbranntes Exemplar abgelichtet


 
Soviel ich weiß, ist das die Karte, die Alhpacool fürs Vermessen bekommen hatte, die haben dort auch das Bild genommen und hochgeladen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (30. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Alphacool antwortet nicht.
> 
> Könnt ihr da was machen?
> 
> MfG


 
Zu welcher Frage genau?


----------



## Flexsist (30. September 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Na wegen PCB vermessen und Kühler bauen lassen.

Hab hier eine Anfrage gemacht.

Edit: Falcher Link. Das ist der richtige, wo ich angefragt hab. ^^

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Na wegen PCB vermessen und Kühler bauen lassen.
> 
> Hab hier eine Anfrage gemacht.
> 
> MfG


 
Mh... eher weniger, da musst du ganz einfach mal bei Alphacool anrufen. Wir haben lediglich den Service als Info mit reingenommen, sodass Kunden diese Alternative nutzen können.


----------



## Flexsist (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Ich finde keine Telefonnummer auf der Homepage. Unter Kontakt gibts auch nur eine Mailanfrage.

EDIT: Ok, im Impressum steht eine.

Alphacool hat grad alle Hände voll zu tun, für die verschiedenen designs der GTX 970 PCB's zu vermessen, da diese Leihkarten wieder zurück zu Nvidia müssen. Deswegen dauert's noch.
Aber der nette Herr war ganz zuversichtlich dass das mit meiner Graka noch klappen wird. 
Soll mich in 3-4 Wochen nochmal melden. Solange ich den Kühler noch umsonst bekomme nehme ich die Wartezeit gerne in Kauf. 
Vielleicht hab ich dann auch eine richtige Wakü für die CPU. Oder Alphacool sponsort mir das noch. 

MfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Du hast doch beim PCGH Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, vielleicht erwischst du ja eins der Pakete


----------



## Flexsist (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Alphacool erweitert die NexXxoS GPX Reihe um 4 neue Kühler!*

Naja, bei meinem Glück ehr nicht.  Wäre aber mal echt schön,
da ich grad eine Umschulung mache siehts mit dem geliebten Geld auch nicht so rosig aus. 
Ich kann echt nur auf einen Sponsor hoffen. Ansonsten lange lange sparen, was schwer fallen dürfte bei den PC Spielen wie The Crew welches bald erscheint.

MfG


----------

